# GSP Brittany mix?



## Joey

Just wondering if anyone has seen any pics of a GSP and Brittany mix? Or does anyone have one of their own?

If you have any pics please post some. 


Thanks,

Joey


----------



## JessB90

I've also been interested in the GSP/Brittany mix, and I usually hear that they usually look like GSPs, but with coloring similar to the Brittany.  Here's a link I found in the forum with a few pics: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3159516


----------



## maker4life

Why in the world ?


----------



## radams1228

Here's a GSP Brittany mix. I got him in November of '08. Actually got him from a member on here. He had a GSP and the neighbor had a Brittany, both full blooded.

Unfortunately, a snake got him when he was about 8 months old. He was doing really well with commands and showing some promise on birds. In the picture he is about 3 months old and is locked up on a quail wing.


----------



## JuliaH

Ditto.... I would rather put my feed $$ and cost of obtaining dogs into AKC dogs and not mix them all up. It's ok as long as the first owner has them, but too many of the crossbreeds wind up in not so happy circumstances. It happens too often even with registered dogs...



maker4life said:


> Why in the world ?


----------



## Sam H

Some interesting, good looking dogs....BUT...I DON'T buy into the cross breeding idea....What is the reason?..

I guess you could also cross breed a Brittany and a Poodle...Then you could have you a 'Broodle' ....Hmmmm

Sam


----------



## radams1228

Let me clarify.....the folks I got my dog from didn't cross breed on purpose. His female got out of her kennel and into the neighbors yard. Then...............nature took over.

I was just providing a picture of what mine looked like and a little insight into how he was working out.


----------



## Sam H

radams1228 said:


> Let me clarify.....the folks I got my dog from didn't cross breed on purpose. His female got out of her kennel and into the neighbors yard. Then...............nature took over.
> 
> I was just providing a picture of what mine looked like and a little insight into how he was working out.




Not pointing fingers at you , being a fluke natural happening........Just don't understand the people that do it on purpose....he is cute...BUT...Does he point birds?

Sam


----------



## radams1228

Sam H said:


> Not pointing fingers at you , being a fluke natural happening........Just don't understand the people that do it on purpose....he is cute...BUT...Does he point birds?
> 
> Sam



He was doing great and showed a lot of promise. But he's dead. Never got to work him on any live birds.


----------



## JuliaH

It looks like we got caught up in the breed cross part and let this slip by us.... I am truly sorry for the loss of your pup. 



radams1228 said:


> Unfortunately, a snake got him when he was about 8 months old.


----------



## Sam H

JuliaH said:


> It looks like we got caught up in the breed cross part and let this slip by us.... I am truly sorry for the loss of your pup.




I also DID NOT read between the lines about the snake bite...or I would never have asked about the birds.....SORRY!

Sam


----------



## Joey

*Nice guys*

Wow, you guys are quick to just jump in and derail a thread. 
Thanks for your input but I didn't ask for any opinions on whether you think it is a good idea to breed them or purchase this cross breed.  
I have a GSP myself.  My Girlfriend liked the look of the Brittany and was wondering if anyone had any pictures of a mix of the two.  I never said or implied I was looking to purchase one or crossbreed one, but I guess I know your opinion now (not wanted) but thanks.

Joey


----------



## Duff

Had a setter/gsp mix and have a setter/brittney mix. Both great dogs!! Don't know why a gsp/brittney mix would not be as well.


----------



## Joey

Thanks for posting, he's a cute dog. Sorry about the loss.

Joey






radams1228 said:


> Here's a GSP Brittany mix. I got him in November of '08. Actually got him from a member on here. He had a GSP and the neighbor had a Brittany, both full blooded.
> 
> Unfortunately, a snake got him when he was about 8 months old. He was doing really well with commands and showing some promise on birds. In the picture he is about 3 months old and is locked up on a quail wing.


----------



## Joey

Thanks for posting the Link and pictures.

Joey





JessB90 said:


> I've also been interested in the GSP/Brittany mix, and I usually hear that they usually look like GSPs, but with coloring similar to the Brittany.  Here's a link I found in the forum with a few pics: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3159516


----------



## radams1228

JessB90 said:


> I've also been interested in the GSP/Brittany mix, and I usually hear that they usually look like GSPs, but with coloring similar to the Brittany.  Here's a link I found in the forum with a few pics: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3159516



This is the litter of pups that my dog was from. He's in the second pic of the original post, facing the fence.

No worries about the questions or comments about birds and such.


----------



## JessB90

radams1228 said:


> This is the litter of pups that my dog was from. He's in the second pic of the original post, facing the fence.
> 
> No worries about the questions or comments about birds and such.



I was wondering about that when I saw the pic.  Such a beautiful dog, and a shame about what happened to him.  Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

